# Moving to Kenya



## stuart4170 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, i am married to a woman from Nairobi and we have just lodged our application for her entry visa to the uk with the UKBA now if we are unsuccessful in the application the other choice we have is for me to move out to Kenya, i was looking for some information regarding finding work out in Nairobi, if anyone knows of people looking for staff or even any business oppertunities, any information would be warmnly welcomed.

Oh Im a 40 yo male from scotland.

Thank's


----------



## beckykwanga (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Stuart,
I will be honest with you; it is not easy to find work in Kenya. I would advise you to look at International companies or NGO's based in the UK, Ireland and Scotland with branch offices in Kenya or who are doing work in Kenya if they do not have an office here. Then apply from that end. Usually NGO's or companies ask where you are willing to work and you can state Kenya. That's usually the better route as your pay will be higher (expat pay) as opposed to local pay.
I will try to inbox you other blogs that are helpful to join where you can see posts of jobs all the time.
Hope this helps,
Becky


----------



## beckykwanga (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't seem to find the inbox button, but also try Internations and expat-blog They have many postings for jobs. 
If you end up coming to Kenya feel free to get in touch for information on required immigration rules.
All the best, Becky


----------



## stuart4170 (Jun 3, 2013)

beckykwanga said:


> I can't seem to find the inbox button, but also try Internations and expat-blog They have many postings for jobs.
> If you end up coming to Kenya feel free to get in touch for information on required immigration rules.
> All the best, Becky


Thank you


----------



## Jk saha (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Stuart, 
While jobs are not so easy to find, it actually depends in what area you skill lies. 
as for business opportunities, they are abundant. 
its up to you to find it. 
Africa is the land of opportunists.. 
i have set up recently in Kenya, and don't live there and find more than i can handle,
any how, post me a message, i am sure we can find something for you. 
cheers.


----------

